

Show HN: Grey Goose Necklace and Earrings - tlongren
https://ankenyglassware.com/product/grey-goose-earrings-and-necklace/

======
tlongren
Made by me and a buddy. Will have photos of our shop up soon, its a pretty
neat setup.

